# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Eten uit blik --> koortslip?

## VD1993

Hallo,*
Ik heb sinds 2 maanden last van een telkens terugkerende koortslip. Ik eet gezond en let ook op mijn slaap. Ben ook nooit ziek. Ik had al 2 jaar geen last gehad van een koortslip tot 2 maanden geleden. Ik zat dus te denken waaraan het zou kunnen liggen en welke verandering in mijn leven de koortslip Zou kunnen veroorzaken. Ik kwam er dus achter dat ik sinds ik bijna elke dag tonijn of zalm uit blik eet ivm fitness, ook een koortslip heb. Ik dacht dus dat het eten uit blik iets te maken zou kunnen hebben met het krijgen van een koortslip. Ik weet dat mijn idee niet wetenschappelijk is bewezen, maar ik zou toch jullie ideeen hierover willen weten. Alvast bedankt!*

Mvg,*
VD

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo VD1993,

wat leuk dat je aan fitness doet maar om bijna elke dag zalm of tonijn uit blik te eten dat zie ik niet zitten !  :Big Grin:  het lijkt mij beter om dat te minderen, is dat een idee? of klinkt dat erg bemoeizuchtig  :Stick Out Tongue:  voorzichtig maar....een leuke stelling wel eigenlijk, niets is soms bewezen, maar tegenwoordig weet je niet alles wat ze doen in een fabriek en hoe dat zit met blik/metaal?...wel kan het lekker smaken, ik at het vroeger ook regelmatig!!!.. heel lastig van je koortslip...ondanks je gezondheid kan het toch zo zijn dat je imuunsysteem is aangetast en dat je daardoor "vatbaar" bent voor een koortslip....ik kreeg het vroeger veel van warm weer....maar ik krijg het ook door onvoldoende weerstand....een mens kan zich heel gezond voelen, maar dat hoeft niet zo te zijn natuurlijk....er is een site hier waar veel geschreven is over een "Koortslip" en de reacties erop!!!! 
smeer er snel wat op en tot slot wens ik jou veel sterkte ermee...

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## VD1993

Haha nee hoor, was er zelf ook op gekomen om een tijdje geen vis uit blik te eten. Ik kan mijn eiwitten ook wel ergens anders vandaan halen.. :Smile:  Ik kijk het een paar weken aan, hopen dat het echt door het blik komt!

----------


## Robientje

Van eten uit blik krijg je geen koortslip. Dwz niet van het blik zelf. Het koortslipvirus overleeft slechts een paar uur buiten de drager van het virus. Het zou te maken kunnen hebben met de gebruikte ingrediënten in het blik. In de praktijk weten we nog weinig waarom de ene mens wel regelmatig een koortslip krijgt en de ander niet (terwijl hij ook een drager van het virus kan zijn). De combi sport en dagelijks uit blik eten lijkt mij geen logische combi. wel goedkoop. Probeer anders eens een ander merk. Misschien zitten daar niet een stof in die je weerstand verlaagt. Of google eens naar virulite, een lichttherapielamp tegen koortslip. Werkt heel goed en ze hebben een hele goede garantie. Als je na een jaar niet tevreden bent krijg je je geld terug.

----------


## christel1

Wat er in het blik zit zou nooit een koortsblaas kunnen veroorzaken, je eet het toch met een vork op en de binnenzijde van zo'n blik is echt steriel. Het herpes virus is overdraagbaar door contact met iemand die ook een koortsblaas had of het nog niet voelde opkomen en je gekust heeft op de mond. Het enige wat ik al gehoord heb dat kan voorvallen en wat slecht is is drinken uit een blikje want die staan soms in grote opbergplaatsen waar ratten en muizen zitten en die kunnen hun uitwerpselen dan verspreiden op de blikjes, je wordt er heel ziek van als je direct van het blikje drinkt, dus beter altijd in een glas doen maar herpes krijg je er zeker niet van. En waarschijnlijk is je weerstand niet optimaal meer, misschien sport je te veel, vraag aan je HA ofwel zalf met aclovir er in ofwel als je er heel veel last van hebt een doos pillen aciclo voor je weerstand volledig naar de botten is.

----------


## VD1993

@robientje, 
Dank voor je bericht. Ik eet uiteraard niet alleen maar vis uit blik gedurende de dag. Ik eet gewoon 3x per dag (ontbijt, lunch, avondeten) en daarnaast een blik vis direct na het sporten (fitness 3x p.w.). Ik eet nu al drie tot vier dagen geen vis uit blik en neem ook per dag 2 L-lysine tabletten in. Ik moet zeggen, naast een steeds meer vervagende litteken, zie ik er niks meer van. Ik kijk het de komende weken aan. Hopen dat het eindelijk afgelopen is en niet meer terugkeert. Ben er bang voor, aangezien mij een zware maand tegemoet komt met een full-time zorgstage in een ziekenhuis, dagelijks van 07.30 tot 17.00.

----------


## VD1993

@christel1,
Bedankt voor je snelle reactie en info! Dat van die rattenuitwerpselen klinkt me raar in de oren, ik had namelijk ergens gelezen dat bepaalde metaaldeeltjes van het blik je lichaam inkomen en zo de virus triggeren. Het is uiteraard te bediscussiëren wat waar is hierover. Wat betreft het sporten, ik ben iemand die vanaf mijn 6e levensjaar minimaal 4x per week sport. Het enige verschil is dat ik de laatste jaar ben overgegaan van cardio naar kracht. Zou 3x krachttraining per week je weerstand kunnen aantasten?

----------


## christel1

VD daar heb ik nu echt geen idee van of je van krachttraining problemen zou kunnnen krijgen met je weerstand best eens vragen aan je sportarts als je die hebt. Maar over wat ik schreef over die rattenuitwerpselen en muizenplasjes heb ik eens gezien in een franstalige reportage op La Une of TF1 en dat je er ook serieus ziek kan van worden. In grote hangars vind je wel van alle ongedierte he ?

----------


## lindamuis

is het geen allergie voor blik,ik heb problemen met als ik ranja ( siroop uit blik ) drink dat noem ik een blik smaak,ik heb dan last van blaren in mn mond het is bewezen dat het daar van komt,van andere soorten uit plastik flessen heb ik geen last.

----------


## christel1

Blaren in de mond kan een allergische reactie zijn misschien op de ranja die je drinkt maar ligt het aan de fles ???Ik zou het niet weten maar een koortslip is toch nog wel iets anders dan blaren in de mond maar het moet ook wel erg vervelend zijn hoor...

----------

